# WV/Pitt Game



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone watch this on ESPN? I'm not a fan of either, but boy those refs were trying to give the game to WV. There were some total horsecrap calls there. Maybe they do try to fix these things???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I was flipping channels all day watching the games that seemed to be the best.I did watch some of that game.I thought Wannstedt would come unglued when the same official blew 2 calls on back to back plays in the final 2 minutes right in front of him.I thought he was going to smack him with one of those crutches. :bop:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I agree, it seemed like the penalties were all going one way. I couldn't believe it when they called that rushing TD back for a BS holding call. Good game otherwise, and with Mizzou also losing things are getting pretty interesting.


----------

